# Pet Smart price matches????



## ratvocate (May 15, 2007)

To any of you who have gotten price matches from petsmart.com for the Ferret Nation, can you please tell me what you did???
I spoke to 3 different service reps there and they all claimed they will not price match with ferret.com as it is a sale price on that website. I went to the site and it is NOT under sale items. I am very annoyed that they seem to be allowing only some people to get the price match. Why are not all of the Petsmart customer service reps treating this issue all the same?? I told them in an email that several people got the price match from Ferret.com, but they told me no. Anyone willing to email me a photocopy of the price they were charged? I am stubborn and I will not let this go until they give me back my 75.00 asap!! 
Thank you all for ANY help you can give me!!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

they usually like to get a hard copy of the item for cheap somewhere else. if you can print the page that says the price of the ferret nation and it doesn't say "SALE!!!" on it, then technically they have to. but it's hard to price match if you just say you saw it cheaper because they don't have proof that it was cheaper.


----------



## ratvocate (May 15, 2007)

Thanks.. but these Petsmart personal looked on the web page themselves and it does not say its on sale, so I dont know where they are getting their info from. It is not under the sale items either when you click on the link. I also emailed the website with the lower prices, and the response I got was that this *was* their standard price and will not change unless the manufacturer happens to change it. 
SO .. after 3 phone calls and 3 emails I am hoping for results. If I dont get the lower price I am going to bring this one back to Petsmart and not shop with them again. Its the principal of the whole thing that upsets me. You cant do for some and not for others. Its just not good customer service.


----------



## Jingles (Feb 2, 2008)

ratvocate said:


> To any of you who have gotten price matches from petsmart.com for the Ferret Nation, can you please tell me what you did???
> I spoke to 3 different service reps there and they all claimed they will not price match with ferret.com as it is a sale price on that website. I went to the site and it is NOT under sale items. I am very annoyed that they seem to be allowing only some people to get the price match. Why are not all of the Petsmart customer service reps treating this issue all the same?? I told them in an email that several people got the price match from Ferret.com, but they told me no. Anyone willing to email me a photocopy of the price they were charged? I am stubborn and I will not let this go until they give me back my 75.00 asap!!
> Thank you all for ANY help you can give me!!





heres what you do......go to a pet shop out in the suburbs....if in the burbs got to the city.....just not where you would normally go to.....have the page marked for easy acsess and less hassel at the check out....choose the young...... cute...... new at her job.....isn't totally sure whats shes doing.....most likely goofing off and talking with another clerk.......and ask her for the price match....it usually works......unless she totally doesn't know what she is doing an has to get a manager...

the its no...


managers have started to notice that they can't match the prices of all riavals......this one told us that the slogan....meet and match all prices...only applys to pet stores within 5 miles of that petsmart....

go with the typical teen new girl and you will most likly get the meet and match....if she needs to get the manager.....then just walk out cuz your _removed inappropriate language (Forensic)_...


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

jingles there are some very young rat-lovers on this site please watch your language on this forum. if you could, please edit your post to remove that vulgarity. i'm not saying i don't say those words, but there is a time and a place.


----------

